# Constipated!!!



## Eggplant (Jun 16, 2013)

Sorry about this subject I have endured being constipated for the last 37 weeks which is nothing new to me but I REALLY don't want an enema when I go into labour.  I have tried upping my bran and veg and drink plenty of water but nothing ever works, during my last pregnancy I took Lactolose which I was told I could and that didn't work either.  The only thing that works for me is the shop brand laxatives am I able to take two of those? or any other options

Many thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Not sure what you mean by 'shop brand laxatives' ? There are options for constipation during pregnancy. In terms of 'natural' rememdies then prunes/juice are usually fairly effective. Lactulose is safe to take in pregnancy, it takes up to 48 hours to start working though and needs to be taken with LOTS of water (2 litres + per day) to be effective. Increasing fibre also helps, you can use Fybogel sachets in pregnancy too. If you want to use a stimulant laxative e.g. senna you should speak with your GP first.


----------

